# hello there



## vajzgaj (May 30, 2017)

Helllo there.

unfortunately I still dont have mk1 but i hope i will have it soon and to join your great community is first step to go there.

I wish you all beautiful day.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  good luck with he hunt


----------



## MCIP (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi vajzgaj, Dont rush into buying make sure you get a good one otherwise could cost £££££ but guess you already know this Mart.


----------



## vajzgaj (May 30, 2017)

Hello guys. Let me give you an update on my 2017 quest.
I become a proud owner of beautiful and completely original 2004 Misano red 1.8T Quattro Coupe S-line with gray interior and I love it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

vajzgaj said:


> Hello guys. Let me give you an update on my 2017 quest.
> I become a proud owner of beautiful and completely original 2004 Misano red 1.8T Quattro Coupe S-line with gray interior and I love it


Hi, Welcome to MK1 ownership. Nice *Colour* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## vajzgaj (May 30, 2017)

tnx hoggy, almost nice as yours :wink: . at first i was not used to concept of red audi but now i really love it. 
does anybody can send me more info about my model, cant find much about it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vajzgaj said:


> Hello guys. Let me give you an update on my 2017 quest.
> I become a proud owner of beautiful and completely original 2004 Misano red 1.8T Quattro Coupe S-line with gray interior and I love it


Congrats where about are you located :?: as in the UK the sline was only produced in 2001


----------

